# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Tara Residence mang lại nhiều tiện ích

## bdstop1

Thị trường bất động sản khu vực phía tây nam của thành phố Hồ Chí Minh hiện đang rất được quan tâm bởi những thuận lợi từ giao thông và những tiện tích mà nó mang lại, nổi bật nhất trong số đó là Dự án Tara Residence Tạ Quang Bửu, tuy chỉ đang trong giai đoạn đầu của quá trình thi công nhưng đã thu hút được rất nhiều sự quan tâm của các nhà đầu tư và những khách hàng đang tìm nơi an cư lạc nghiệp. Vậy đâu là những lý do mà dự án này nhận được nhiều sự chú ý như vậy, chúng ta hãy cùng tìm hiểu nhé.


1.	Vị trí dự án 

Dự án Tara Residence tọa lạc ở số 1-1A, đường Tạ Quang Bửu, phường 6, quận 8 với 4 mặt đường thông thoáng kết nối với những tiện ích xung quanh như UBND quận, trường học, bệnh viện, ngân hàng,… Với hệ thống giao thông thông thoáng, từ Tara Residence có thể di chuyển nhanh chóng đến các khu vực trung tâm như chỉ 5 phút là có mặt ở chợ An Đông quận 5 hay 25 phút là có thể đến chợ Bến Thành, quận 1,…Với vị trí đắc địa như vậy, Tara Residence Tạ Quang Bửu thật sự là nơi lý tưởng để xây dựng cuộc sống.

2.	Tiện ích nội khu chuẩn mực, đẳng cấp

Ngoài thiết kế không gian xanh thân thiện với môi trường, Tara Residence còn xây dựng rất nhiều tiện ích cho các cư dân sinh sống tại đây như vườn cà phê ngoài trời, vườn BBQ, bể nước, giàn hoa cùng các cửa hàng tiện ích,… phục vụ nhu cầu sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Ngoài ra, bên trong nội khu còn có cả nhà trẻ và sân chơi trẻ em để tạo không gian cho các bé phát triển và làm quen với các bạn xung quanh. Đường nội bộ với những hàng cây xanh mát cũng là nơi lý tưởng để cả gia đình tản bộ thư giãn chiều cuối tuần hay tập thể dục hàng ngày.

Xem thêm : tin mới về dự án heaven city view nên đọc

 Bên cạnh đó, Dự án Tara Residence Tạ Quang Bửu còn mang đến cho quý cư dân  rất nhiều tiện ích hiện hữu khác nhằm đem lại cuộc sống an toàn và lý tưởng nhất cho những cư dân của mình nhưng vẫn đảm bảo việc hoàn thiện và giao nhà đúng hạn. 

	Dự án Tara Residence Tạ Quang Bửu thật sự là điểm hẹn lý tưởng đáp ứng cuộc sống đầy đủ, tiện nghi cho cả khách hàng trong nước và quốc tế.

Hãy liên lạc ngay với chúng tôi để được những ưu đãi tốt nhất!

HOTLINE: 0912 63 63 78

----------

